
Show HN: My Virtual Reality Room-Scale RPG - thenomad
https://partner.steamgames.com/apps/landing/488760
======
andrewmcwatters
Gotta fix your link!

~~~
thenomad
Aaah, crap! Thank you.

I shall delete this one and re-submit tomorrow.

